# Need compatible EVDO modem for TP Link MR3020 router



## blackpearl (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi,

I have a BSNL EVDO connection but my modem ZTE AC2746 is not connecting with the Wi-Fi router TP Link MR3020 even though it's supposed to be compatible. I have also seen plenty of examples on the internet where a certain modem is not working even though its on the compatibility list. 

So, please suggest me a EVDO modem that is guaranteed to work with this particular Wi-Fi router

Thanks


----------



## jiteshbhimani (Jun 7, 2014)

Upgrade your TP-Link firmware and it will work. Send e-mail to TP-Link support team.


----------



## sahil1033 (Jul 9, 2014)

You've to upload a .bin file to your router...go to TP-LINK's website and you'll find it there.


----------

